
Oyo Has Remade India’s Hotel Business. Now It Is Going Global - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/oyo-has-remade-indias-hotel-business-now-it-is-going-global-11561311205?mod=rsswn
======
pseingatl
Paywall. Subscription fatigue.

